# Ebay computer?



## 2007glory (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all! I got a new/used computer from ebay...Windows xp used to be installed, but the seller installed 2000... So now when I start the computer, it has an operating system list to choose from: xp pro or 2000...2000 is the only installed...how can I remove xp form the list and have it to where i dont have to select 2000 each time i start? thanks cheryl


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

2007glory said:


> Hi all! I got a new/used computer from ebay...Windows xp used to be installed, but the seller installed 2000... So now when I start the computer, it has an operating system list to choose from: xp pro or 2000...2000 is the only installed...how can I remove xp form the list and have it to where i dont have to select 2000 each time i start? thanks cheryl


That's handled by the boot.ini file, but fooling with that file is an advanced activity. If you don't consider yourself an advanced user I suggest you either live with your current boot configuration or have an advanced user do it for you. Go to this link to learn more.

http://www.askapache.com/windows/custom-boot-menu-in-windows-xp.html


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Now to the real issue. You have an unsupported bug riddled OS. When you going to upgrade. win2k is not supported by MS anymore and there are lots of bugs that have gone unpatched on the system.


----------



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

> win2k is not supported by MS anymore


Since when? I was using win2k until just a few months ago, and they still have plenty of updates to offer. 

For some reason I was thinking there was an easier way to get around this problem. Isn't there at least a way to change the default time it takes to load automatically so you don't actually have to click? Of course that would only help if it goes to 2000 first.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Win2k is no longer supported, win 2003 is the supported OS.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Gary in ohio said:


> Win2k is no longer supported, win 2003 is the supported OS.


 Sorry that is not true
Windows 2000 Transitions to Extended Support June 30, 2005
Published: June 28, 2005

Related Links
â¢ Windows 2000 Update Rollup 1 for SP4 
â¢ Update Rollup Frequently Asked Questions 


On June 30, 2005, the Windows 2000 product family (including Windows 2000 Server, Advanced Server, Datacenter Server, and Windows 2000 Professional) transitions from the Mainstream Support to Extended Support phase. This transition marks the progression of Windows 2000 through its product life cycle, originally announced in 2002. The Windows 2000 family entered the marketplace in February 2000 and remains a robust, mature product as it enters its 5-year Extended Support life-cycle phase.

Overview
*â¢ On June 30, 2005, the Windows 2000 product family enters the Extended Support phase, which continues for at least 5 years through June 2010.*

â¢ Microsoft offers a minimum of 10 years' support (5 years Mainstream plus 5 years Extended) for business and developer products. The Microsoft support life-cycle policy provides predictable coverage of Microsoft products and continues to set the standard for product support policies industry-wide.

*â¢ Microsoft is not ending support for Windows 2000*. During the Extended Support phase, Microsoft continues to provide security hot fixes and paid support but no longer provides complimentary support options, design change requests, and non-security hotfixes.*

*Now this is JUST for Windows 2000, all others from XP SP1* and Back are not supported. I believe I saw on the MS web site that 2000 is up to SP5 ~! In Service packs.


http://www.microsoft.com/windows2000/server/evaluation/news/bulletins/extendedsupport.mspx


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> Sorry that is not true
> Windows 2000 Transitions to Extended Support June 30, 2005
> Published: June 28, 2005


You need to go back and read what you posted, You also need to understand microsoft terms. win2k came out in feb 2000, It will live 10 years, were 8 years into that life already. Extended support is available to anyone willing to pay MS hourly rate. Any existing patch and reference materials will still be kept on MS site but will not be updated. No new patches with the possible exception of serious security patches. Please note, a bug in IE on win2k isnt going to get patched. IS was as server release. The last patch cluster was rollup release 4 sp4 and that was back in 03.

For someone who purchased a computer on ebay and may or may not have legal copy of the OS, the OS is dead and will never be patched again. yes if your a business partner or large corporate customer with a contact you can get some support, but most of those people have moved on as well.

win2k like 95,98,me are dead.




Related Links
â¢ Windows 2000 Update Rollup 1 for SP4 
â¢ Update Rollup Frequently Asked Questions 


On June 30, 2005, the Windows 2000 product family (including Windows 2000 Server, Advanced Server, Datacenter Server, and Windows 2000 Professional) transitions from the Mainstream Support to Extended Support phase. This transition marks the progression of Windows 2000 through its product life cycle, originally announced in 2002. The Windows 2000 family entered the marketplace in February 2000 and remains a robust, mature product as it enters its 5-year Extended Support life-cycle phase.

Overview
*â¢ On June 30, 2005, the Windows 2000 product family enters the Extended Support phase, which continues for at least 5 years through June 2010.*

â¢ Microsoft offers a minimum of 10 years' support (5 years Mainstream plus 5 years Extended) for business and developer products. The Microsoft support life-cycle policy provides predictable coverage of Microsoft products and continues to set the standard for product support policies industry-wide.

*â¢ Microsoft is not ending support for Windows 2000*. During the Extended Support phase, Microsoft continues to provide security hot fixes and paid support but no longer provides complimentary support options, design change requests, and non-security hotfixes.*

*Now this is JUST for Windows 2000, all others from XP SP1* and Back are not supported. I believe I saw on the MS web site that 2000 is up to SP5 ~! In Service packs.


http://www.microsoft.com/windows2000/server/evaluation/news/bulletins/extendedsupport.mspx[/QUOTE]


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well you just go and ask people that have Windows 2000 They are still reporting getting Critical Updates from MS.~!


----------



## 2007glory (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone for NOT answering my question! Who said this ebay computer was going to be used for for internet?...It's not, it is a second computer to store pics,wordprocessing,smaller games,files,music,for the kids (it has a 120gb hdd)etc...this gateway with xp is my internet computer. Now, WHY am I doing this?! Because, Im sick of little fingers messing with my settings,etc. The widnows 2000 machine doesn't even need internet access, because it is going directly into the kids room...kids don't need web access


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

2007glory said:


> Because, Im sick of little fingers messing with my settings,etc. The widnows 2000 machine doesn't even need internet access, because it is going directly into the kids room...kids don't need web access


What will the kids be running on the machine? many win95/98 games program will not run on win2k, XP programs might run.


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

You can simply just lessen the annoyance of that menu. The menu has a countdown timer. If you set the timer to zero, or to maybe just 3 seconds (just in case) then that the menu is visible for only those few seconds.

- Right click on My Computer, click Properties.
- Click "Advanced" tab and then click "Startup and Recovery"
- Check-mark the box "Display list of operating systems for ", and the set it for a few seconds. Then click OK.

==> and remember to set your default O/S, one line above it.


----------

